# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Newly discovered 'Super-Earth," only 42 light years away may be habitable

## Sagan

This new exo-planet is one of three just discovered in a solar system already known to have three planets, bringing the total to six.

From Space.com: 'Super-Earth' Alien Planet May Be Habitable

The newfound exoplanet, a so-called "super-Earth" called HD 40307g, is located inside its host star's habitable zone, a just-right range of distances where liquid water may exist on a world's surface. And the planet lies a mere 42 light-years away from Earth, meaning that future telescopes might be able to image it directly, researchers said.

"The longer orbit of the new planet means that its climate and atmosphere may be just right to support life," study co-author Hugh Jones, of the University of Hertfordshire in England, said in a statement. "Just as Goldilocks liked her porridge to be neither too hot nor too cold but just right, this planet or indeed any moons that it has lie in an orbit comparable to Earth, increasing the probability of it being habitable."




This super-earth could conceivably have liquid water and have evolved life.

----------


## WineKitty

Wow....that is amazing! Thanks for posting this, I find these kind of thing fascinating!! ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Hope we find some life!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Anteros

Very cool!

----------


## Parthenia

Yay!!! Although I hope humans don't ever go there and mess that planet up too.

----------


## Antidote

They need to make that super telescope.

----------


## CityofAngels

If its so close why didn't they find out about it before.

----------


## Anteros

^ Probably because it's a big sky!

----------


## WineKitty

Here is another article about it:

http://www.businessinsider.com/super...t-life-2012-11

It would be very intriguing to find another planet that is hospitable to life as we know it.  But even at a "mere' 42 light years, it is still quite far and out of reach.

----------

